

Why you should try out phototags.me? - carlosrah
http://blog.phototags.me/post/28827152905/why-try-out-phototagsme

======
tgasson
Grammar: to discover what people _are_ sharing

Also this seems like self-blogspam. Why not link straight to the site where
the copy reads much better. <http://phototags.me/>

~~~
carlosrah
Thanks for your interest, we have fixed the error. this is our first time and
we are learning in the process.

------
sequoia
I want to see a demo before I auth with my instagram account. What does it do?
Allow me to share photos & vote on them? Doesn't Instagram already do this?
Make value prop more clear, show an example of what it does.

~~~
carlosrah
The main idea is that you can share the photos that you like the most with all
of your friends, when your friends get in their profiles they are going to be
able to vote each one of the photos and see some cool statistics like shared
photos, voted photos, your best photo, etc.

We think that a demo is a great idea, we are going to prepare it and upload it
in the next few days so everybody can feel more comfortable.

Thank you very much for your time and the feedback.

------
jenius
How is this junk on the popular page of HN? This post is poorly formatted, not
very informative, and why is it not just a link to the actual service's home
page? This definitely looks like spam to me.

------
brittohalloran
Why should your entire blog post look like a blockquote?

~~~
carlosrah
It's true, pretty soon we are going to change the theme. Thanks for your time

